

Scientists ‘freeze’ light for an entire minute - BIackSwan
http://themindunleashed.org/2014/02/scientists-freeze-light-entire-minute.html

======
signa11
from the article, it seems to me at least that, there is no "freezing" of
light per se. light was adsorbed (?) in a material. its information stored in
quantum states of energized particles (of the material), and later re-released
as light...

not sure how _theoretically_ significant this is ?

